# Fonction AirPlay avec télé éteinte sans application Remote



## floctc (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je songe à acheter une Apple TV v3. La fonction qui m'intéresse le plus, c'est le stream de la musique via airplay.

Je compte pour cela relier mes enceintes directement à la sortie optique avec un adaptateur de ce type : http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...ptique-numerique-accessoires-audio-video.html

Ma question est la suivante : 
Sera-t-il possible d'envoiyer ma musique via airplay sur les enceintes sans allumer la télé, et sans passer par l'application remote (sauf éventuellement pour allumer l'apple tv)?

Car j'écoute principalement la musique avec Deezer, et non via itunes.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Siciliano (27 Février 2013)

Hello ! 

Oui, tu pourras faire passer la musique sans avoir besoin d'allumer la télé. En supposant que tes enceintes soient indépendantes de ta télé. 
Il faudra juste que tu "reveilles" l'Apple TV avec l'Apple Remote (car elle se met en veille si on l'utilise pas pendant un moment il me semble) avant de mettre en lecture ta musique.
Après, avec Spotify, je suppose qu'il propose également l'envoi par AirPlay (à voir quoi).


----------



## floctc (27 Février 2013)

Ok, merci beaucoup!
J'utilise rarement les enceintes pour la télé, au pire je fais un débranchement/rebranchement le temps d'un film.

Pour info, Spotify et Deezer proposent l'envoi par Airplay.


----------



## polo_86 (3 Mai 2013)

Est ce qu'un simple adapteur comme celui que tu as proposé peut marcher pour un cable jack normal ? Car je n'ai que des enceintes basiques avec une sortie normale jack et j'ai un cable mâle/mâle .


----------



## Korhm (12 Mai 2013)

Il me semble qu'il n'y a même pas besoin de Remote pour"réveiller" l'Apple Tv.Même en veille, elle est détectée sur le réseau et le fait de choisir Airplay dans Musique (ou autre) la sortira de la veille.
Je n'utilise jamais Remote pour sortir l'atv de veille


----------

